# Another 'I'll draw your betta' thread.~



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Aha, yep.~ Need to practice my fish drawing skills.~ So if anyone would like, I can draw your betta for you.~ :3
The only example I currently have is my avatar, but I'll have more soon as I'll be drawing my other bettas eventually. c:
I'll need a picture, of course. And the type and gender of your betta, since it isn't always clear from the picture. cx
So, yeah. Request away.~


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

is this free? i just want to know, since digital art n' junk


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

BettaGirl290 said:


> is this free? i just want to know, since digital art n' junk


Yes, of course :3 These only take me around 5 minutes - hardly enough to charge for. cx


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

I WOULD LUV ONE, your drawings are soo cute here is my chili pepper, and straw berry there a spawning pair, i spawned them 2 times, first babies died in 2 weeks =[, i currently have 4 days old fries. going off topic here's the pics:
chili pepper:male HM








can you draw him with normal HM fins? these are old pics, he looks way better now
also his body has a metallic scales
strawberry: female VT
























sorry lot's of pics of straw berry, these are also old pics but her fins are somewhat longer but torn from spawning
thx if you can =]]


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey, why not?
I've had one done for each and every one of my guys... except Eli, 'cause he's all white. 
Judging from your avatar example, you like to add scales to your drawings... so hey. I'll throw Eli on this and see what you do. 

















(He's half-blind, as his eye on this shot shows)









There, a three-shot view of Eli. :'D
Have fun with these requests... you're likely going to get a lot more once you start posting the pictures. I'm actually a little backed up in them, myself. xD

Edit: How do you feel about drawing a Crowntail? I forgot I never had one of him, either.


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Here you are, betta lover1507.~ Let me know if there's anything I can change. :3









```
http://www.iaza.com/work/111018C/iaza19781628421400.png
```
And I'll work on yours tomorrow, Blakbird.~ And as for the crowntail, sure, I can probably try one. cx


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Wow very nice!
Would you be able to do these two sexy VTs?
















Thank you


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

Id love for u to do my Violet. Shes a female. Just a regular little lady.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thx i love it


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

trilobite said:


> wow very nice!
> Would you be able to do these two sexy vts?
> 
> 
> ...


 lol ~!


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

OMGEESE!!! They're so cute! Do you think you can do mine?


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Here's Eli, Blakbird <3 Let me know if I can change anything.~










Trilobite, I'll have yours up in a minute, and I'll do the rest tomorrow. cx


----------



## cadi731 (Mar 9, 2011)

Would you be able to do my Ciel? He's a VT.

This is what he looks like now. He's prettier in this one than in the others. xD;









This is what he looked like when I first got him. I'm just putting this one here so you can see his face better.


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Aaand here's yours, Trilobite :3 Hope it's alright. They're fighting through a divider or something. cx










*Also, I'll be temporarily closing requests until I can get these next three done.~* Just because I'm a bit overloaded. Hope that's alright! ^^;


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

xXGalaxyXx said:


> Here's Eli, Blakbird <3 Let me know if I can change anything.~


That's fantastic! I love it thanks. Even captures how tough he tries to act when he flares (even though he's really a giant teddy bear lol). <3 Thank you!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

may i ask a request please????


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Woah! Thank you so much! :notworthy:
I love it :-D


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

MistersMom said:


> may i ask a request please????


S/He's probably still backed up.


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Oooooh! Very cute!  Could you do Bruce?


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

*I'm currently backed up in requests, sorry ;A;* I'll only be doing up to Ciel for now.~


----------

